# [QT 4] No puedo Compilar qt (Solucionado)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos que tal.

Veamos, hoy he enchufado de nuevo mi sobremesa, para dejar todo el sistema 100% a punto, y claro, me he limitado a actualizar la version de qt con:

```

emerge -a qt

```

Y cuando se limita a compilar el código fuente, se queda en esta parte, repitiendose siempre lo mismo:

```

make: Warning: File `/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf' has modification time 5.2e+06 s in the future

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.1/bin/qmake -unix LIBS+=-L/usr/lib/qt4 CONFIG+=nostrip -o Makefile gui.pro

make: Warning: File `/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf' has modification time 5.2e+06 s in the future

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.1/bin/qmake -unix LIBS+=-L/usr/lib/qt4 CONFIG+=nostrip -o Makefile gui.pro

make: Warning: File `/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf' has modification time 5.2e+06 s in the future

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.1/bin/qmake -unix LIBS+=-L/usr/lib/qt4 CONFIG+=nostrip -o Makefile gui.pro

make: Warning: File `/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf' has modification time 5.2e+06 s in the future

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.1/bin/qmake -unix LIBS+=-L/usr/lib/qt4 CONFIG+=nostrip -o Makefile gui.pro

make: Warning: File `/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf' has modification time 5.2e+06 s in the future

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.1/bin/qmake -unix LIBS+=-L/usr/lib/qt4 CONFIG+=nostrip -o Makefile gui.pro

```

La última linea, úna y otra vez se repite y se repite.. y no pasa de ahi, la compilación no sigue.

Lo único que me parece extraño, es el warning que suelta cuando esta compilando:

```

make: Warning: File `/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf' has modification time 5.2e+06 s in the future 

```

¿Qué puede ser?

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias.

----------

## Txema

Pues no sé que será, la verdad, pero el error lo que dice es que el archivo tiene una fecha de modificación de dentro de 60 días (¡vaya una desincronización!), quizás modificándolo otra vez, para que esté a una fecha actual desaparezca el error.

----------

## esteban_conde

Mas probable me parece que tenga el sistema fuera de fecha.

----------

## i92guboj

Comprueba que el la fecha del sistema esté bien, y que tu batería de la CMOS está cargada y en correcto funcionamiento (y si no, cámbiala).

Si el fichero está realmente fuera de hora y lo demás está bien, actualiza su fecha usando el comando touch:

```
touch /usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf
```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, lo de qt, ya lo he solucionado (gracias i92  :Razz: )... haciendo un touch, al mensaje que soltaba en el warning al intentar compilar se ha solucionado:

```

touch /usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf

```

 pero ahora me aparece tambien el dichoso warning al intentar compilar kernel, me aparece el mensaje:

```

make: Warning: File `drivers/video/Kconfig' has modification time 4.9e+06 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/kconfig/.kxgettext.o.cmd' has modification time 4.9e+06 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make: Warning: File `drivers/video/Kconfig' has modification time 4.9e+06 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/kconfig/.kxgettext.o.cmd' has modification time 4.9e+06 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make: Warning: File `drivers/video/Kconfig' has modification time 4.9e+06 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/kconfig/.kxgettext.o.cmd' has modification time 4.9e+06 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

^Cmake[2]: *** [scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o] Interrupt

```

EDITO:

Ya lo he solucionado..

Haciendo un find,un touch  a todos los ficheros de /usr/src/ y más tarde un make clean se soluciona esto.

```

cd /usr/src

find . -type f | xargs -n 5 touch

cd /usr/src/linux

make clean

make 

```

Gracias a todos.

Un saludo.

----------

